# General Topics > Member of the Month >  Member of The Week - "MOTW" Info. Please Read First!

## Jen

Here's to kicking off the Member of The Week!
New threads in this section will be posted by this weeks MOTW only to keep it tidy. 

Nominations can be posted below.  On Sunday/Monday the upcoming week's selected MOTW will be announced.

That week, the MOTW will have entries as follows... 
There will be _One Main Thread for each week's MOTW_.  This allows the Thursday discussion to link to /quote posts of interest in the same thread. Each day the MOTW will only have one post in their thread.  Any replies/responses will be answered on Thursday.  
*Monday*, tell us all about you!  We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.
*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!
*Wednesday*, show and tell.   Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.
*Thursday*, answer any questions posted to you regarding your threads on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  Other members can use this opportunity to pick your brain.  (All questions must be appropriate and related to topics of discussion.)
Friday, nominations will be reviewed for the upcoming week. 


*How to Nominate!*
Use this thread to post nominations.   

Members will be nominated by their peers, and every now and then by poll. If you are wowed by a fellow member, post a comment below with the nominated members name and a link to the thread that shows their helpfulness to you or another member, or their contribution to the forum (article, DIY, breeding log etc).
(If you would prefer a discreet nomination, PM me with the title "MOTW Nom" and I will read them accordingly.)
If no nominations are put forth, a moderator will nominate based on postings that have stood out. 

A person can only be a Member of the Week once per year.  If you have been a MOTW before 2012, please feel free to let us get to know you, whether it be again or for the first time for new members.  Life can change a lot in a year! 

Any Questions?  Ask away!

**This is new, it may be tweaked a bit**

----------


## Autumn

May we suggest more than 1 person for nominations? I have several members I would like to suggest..... :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Absolutely.  Nominate as many as you like.

----------


## Autumn

Awesome! So I would like to nominate either GriftheGreat or Lynn (flybyferns). They are both very helpful on the forum and very nice. Recently they created a thread about what information to provide when one is requesting assistance with troubles they are experiencing in their terrarium or with their frogs. They did a great job in creating the thread and it will prove to be very useful (actually it has already). Here is the link to the thread: http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frogs/14721-trouble-enclosure.html

----------


## J Teezy

i'll second nominations for Grif and Lynn.  Grif i have met in person and seems to know alot about pacmans and is always providing info to people about pacmans.  Lynn is also always helping people out, she even mailed me some screen to help me out.  I'll also nominate DonLisk who is always helping people out with their questions

----------


## FrogLoving17

I nominate for flybyferns and blueisallineed because they are always helpful with my many frog questions

----------


## Jen

Thank you for the nominations - this weeks MOTW was notified on Friday but these will go into the considerations for the upcoming MOTW.   

Just waiting to hear back from this weeks MOTW and then the announcement will be made.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I'll nominate Donlisk and Viperjr  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I nominate flybyferns and DonLisk

----------


## Heather

I'd like to nominate flybyferns and Bruce.

----------


## Autumn

I'd like to nominate flybyferns as well  :Smile:

----------


## Froggiefressh

I would like to nominate flybyferns!

----------


## Bruce

Guess I'm jumping on the band wagon!  Flybyferns for me as well!

----------


## J Teezy

> Guess I'm jumping on the band wagon!  Flybyferns for me as well!


flybyferns was just MOTW, don't think you can be it for like 3 months after already being MOTW

----------


## Jen

I wasn't able to get a member to accept this week who had time/would be around so we will pick up again next week - - Lets keep it rolling with those nominations!

----------


## FrogLoving17

I got one more nomination DonLisk :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lynn

*! I think DonLisk would be a wonderful MOTW !*

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Martin

Just want do say that I declined the offer because I've already been a MOTW, when it first started. Sure, it's a little out of date, but not much. Also, I agree that DonLisk would be a nice MOTW. Or rather, he was a good MOTW. It's a nice read, if anyone's interested  :Smile: 

DonLisk:
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...sk-monday.html
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...k-tuesday.html
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...wednesday.html
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...-thursday.html


Myself:
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...y-viperjr.html
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...r-tuesday.html
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...wednesday.html

----------


## Lynn

Thank You Martin!
I was unaware of that.
:buterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Hi,

Has anyone ever discussed  or considered nominating , for example,  2 weeks ahead of time?
It may give perspective MOTW more time to prepare the first 3 days. 

I have 3 nominations! I think they would all make great MOTW. 
Interesting also, is they have a variety of species ( individually ) which well be enjoyed by all. 
No order of preference  ---  so I will name them in alphabetical order:
1- Brian ( killerecho)
2-Josh ( J Teezy)
3- Will ( helm96) 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Jen

We need more nominations!

----------


## Lynn

UncleChester
JTeezy
NatureLady
Velvety14u
Bolisnide

----------


## Autumn

I'd like to nominate Uncle Chester and J Teezy as well  :Smile:

----------


## DC101

Id like to nominate JeffreH

He has helped me and others a lot under the topic of feeding!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Jessica of IvoryReptiles and J Teezy

----------


## Wicked frogs

donlisk, flybyferns, grifthegreat they all have been great and helpful this site has been a breath of fresh air since i started any questions i had have always been answered and i am grateful for that.

----------


## DC101

Oh, Flybyferns as well.

----------


## Jen

Need More Nominations!

Remember, you can submit them here or via PM to me

----------


## Jen

Want to say a big THANK YOU to the MOTW so far for 2012!

Thank you Kristen, Frogluver, GrifTheGreat, HeatherAnne, FlyByFerns, Bruce, BlueIsAllINeed, JTeezy, UncleChester, NatureLady and JeffreH -  - you guys have been a huge part in kicking off the Member of The Week section!!!

----------


## Autumn

> Want to say a big THANK YOU to the MOTW so far for 2012!
> 
> Thank you Kristen, Frogluver, GrifTheGreat, HeatherAnne, FlyByFerns, Bruce, BlueIsAllINeed, JTeezy, UncleChester, NatureLady and JeffreH -  - you guys have been a huge part in kicking off the Member of The Week section!!!


You are welcome! It has been an honor  :Smile: 

And thank you as well Jenna! You were a big part in the MOTW!

----------


## Heather

Yw  :Smile: . It's been fun! Thank you to you and Autumn for bringing it back. It's nice to learn a little about everyone. You've done a great job!

----------


## Bruce

It was fun, it's nice to learn more about the members!  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Want to say a big THANK YOU to the MOTW so far for 2012!
> 
> Thank you Kristen, Frogluver, GrifTheGreat, HeatherAnne, FlyByFerns, Bruce, BlueIsAllINeed, JTeezy, UncleChester, NatureLady and JeffreH -  - you guys have been a huge part in kicking off the Member of The Week section!!!


Well thank you for nominating me! It's great to learn about everyone on sure a personal level

----------


## Autumn

I've got some nominations: IrishRonin or Sublime. They have both been very helpful on this forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

I'd like to nominate KingCam, he's always very helpful

----------


## Kristen

I'll vote for KingCam too  :Smile:

----------


## Faith

I "3rd" that notion (KingCam.) He's been a great help around here to a lot of us newbies!

----------


## KingCam

> I'd like to nominate KingCam, he's always very helpful





> I'll vote for KingCam too





> I "3rd" that notion (KingCam.) He's been a great help around here to a lot of us newbies!


daawwwwwww, shucks, thanks guys  :Embarrassment:  **blushes**

----------


## KingCam

I nominate Grius.  He's in the chat rooms a lot.  Helpful and friendly.

----------


## Heather

I would like to nominate  mikesfrogs.

----------


## KingCam

> I nominate Grius.  He's in the chat rooms a lot.  Helpful and friendly.


I'm a dunce.  Grius is an awesome member on caudata.org.  I don't think he's even registered here :P  I use both forums at the same time, somtimes they kinda merge in my head :P




> I would like to nominate  mikesfrogs.


I'd like to second that one.  He's always posting great photos of beautiful frogs.

----------


## KingCam

Also, let's see one from Faith!  She is a very active and helpful member.

----------


## Jen

Don't forget to nominate - either via PM or posting in this thread.  Nominations have been slow, after a couple more weeks I will have run out!

----------


## Heather

I would like to nominate you, Jenste  :Smile: . You've done such a great job of bringing back the MOTW. How about your turn?

 :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Thank you Heather!
It would be my pleasure but it is going to have to wait a few weeks while I attend to some family matters.  As some of you know, my husband's grandfather passed on Monday Sept 24 2012 and it came on the heals of another large personal loss so I we are going to have our hands full for the next few weeks.

After that I would be honored to bore the lot of you with my write up!

Also, I have currently run out of nominations/have not gotten responses back from some nomintated so after this week of MOTW we have run out of scheduled members...there may be a lapse as I get some more lined up but I will work on it!   

Please nominate a fellow member  -  you can post here or continue to send me a PM!

----------


## Heather

Oh no  :Frown: . I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll send you some prayers. I hope your family can pull through.  Blessings to you and your family!

I, and I'm sure the others here, will be pleased to hear about you in the future at a time that is better for you.

----------


## Lynn

Okay 
I would like to make  2 nominations........ :Smile: 
1- Locascio
2- Bill  'deranged chipmunk'

So good to have you back   :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## Lynn

:Smile: 

http://www.frogforum.net/member-week/20571-im-back.html

----------


## Jen

bump!   Need recommendations to keep it going!   Feel free to post here or send me a PM!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Lija and DVirginiana

----------


## Heather

I'd like to nominate Jenste  :Smile: .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'd like to nominate Jenste .


Hmmm that's a good nomination!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

:Embarrassment:   Thank you guys.  I'd be honored.  Once I get a few weeks set up I will be happy to jump in to get the ball rolling!

----------


## Heather

That's great to hear! You do such hard work keeping it going, you should certainly get your chance to shine  :Smile: .

----------


## Jen

OK, another "need nominations" thread! Running low already!

I appreciate all the nominations that have been coming in, unfortunately most are repeats of members who were MOTWs with in the past year.   Keeping Nominating!!

----------


## Lynn

My nomination is

Alex Shepack
 tylototriton

and 

Jared 
striped-marsh

----------


## Jen

Want to thank everyone for all of the nominations I have been receiving!   Love logging on to multiple email nominations - have already started filling up the next few weeks and waiting to hear back from numerous more - MOTW is picking up swiftly!

----------


## Jen

Ok guys....how about some more nominations!
As always, you can submit here or via PM

----------


## Jen

Reminder,   Member of the Week cannot continue with out nominations!   Next week right now is the last one we have scheduled. 

Most, and I do mean about 90%, of the nominations I have been getting have been for members who have just been MOTW with in the past few months.   While we love members like Lynn and Grif,  I am sure not much has changed in their lives within past few months, not enough to warrant going through a whole new week!  :Frog Smile: 

Please, send in those nominations and take a quick glance at the recent members who participated to mix it up a bit.   

Thank you

----------


## Heather

I would like to nominate Carlos (Mentat)  :Smile: .

----------


## Jeff

I second that notion! Carlos (Mentat) has been a great contributor = )

----------


## Heather

> I second that notion! Carlos (Mentat) has been a great contributor = )


I agree 100%  :Smile: .

----------


## Caspian

I'm in with it too. Carlos (Mentat) has been an extraordinary help in the Forum and he definitely deserves the fame  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> I agree 100% .


Agreed !  :Butterfly:

----------


## COREY

I concur... Carlos is a GO for me !!

----------


## Caspian

I'm curious, does anyone know why there have been no Member Of The Week posts for so long? We have had suggestions, but nothing is coming up.

----------


## N3XU5

I would like to nominate myself.
Anyone else want to nominate me?

----------


## Jen

MOTW slowed up for a while for a couple reasons - - 
1) Nominations slowed (Carlos has been the only one nominated by others in this thread since April-ish and only 2 emails have been sent received since Early April) 
2)Life outside of frogs went insane (it happens to all of us) so I took a step back but couldn't resist coming back for long!! The final kick of coming back was my FBTs surprising me with their first spawn - was not trying to encourage any friskiness. 

Would love to kick it in gear again - was scraping the bottom of the nominations barrel before my time off - not all those nominated accept or respond so keep the nominations coming.  Maybe 6 out of 10 nominated accept so the more you nominate the more I can schedule ahead!

----------


## Lynn

Carlos is a wonderful choice!
He is a committed member of Frog Forum.

Hopefully he will accept  :Smile: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lisa

Carlos is definitely very deserving of a motw spot.

----------


## N3XU5

> Carlos is definitely very deserving of a motw spot.


I'm new here, but what aout me.
I think I deserve a motw chance.

----------


## Lisa

Aww, I'm sorry I think everyone deserves a chance.  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Hey guys, You gotta start nominating!  :Frog Smile: 

Carlos's week starts tomorrow but I have received ZERO more nominations whether through PM or Posting. Unfortunately you can't nominate yourself, has to be peer nominated.

----------


## N3XU5

I would like to nominate myself. :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Hi Mark.
Unfortunately as previously stated, you cannot nominate yourself.  Nominations are done by peers in recognition of your postings, tanks, breedings, care suggestions, photos, advice etc.

Keep posting, grow with in the forum and you may find yourself nominated soon!

----------


## COREY

Nice bombinas Jen =)  sorry didnt mean to derail.  Im having fun caring for all my week old froglets.  (over 22 on hand)  Had 66 on hand before but i sold them 2 for 3 dollars at the reptile show in Pomona, LA. =)

----------


## Jen

Thanks Corey!   Tried my hand at a paludarium for them - they are quite addictive little things!

----------


## Jen

Bumping the thread again guys - have had no peer nominations the entire week. Please nominate here or by PMing me.

----------


## Heather

I would like to nominate our good friend Gail (kueluck)  :Smile: .

----------


## Jen

OK guys looking for your input - - May want to alter the set up for MoTW - - 

As it is now, (summary)
Monday - talk about you outside of your frog hobby
Tuesday - talk about the frogs!
Wednesday - media sharing. Pics/vids/sound clips
Thursday - answer any posed questions

Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday come out strong, Thursday's topic is usually answered as the week goes on. 

Any ideas for new MoTW schedules?  Trying to spread it out between Mon - Fri instead of only half a week.

----------


## Jen

No Scheduled MOTWs coming up - keep nominating!

----------


## COREY

*ICFrogs* is someone who I would like to nominate.  I met her at my booth at one of the reptile shows and I noticed her proper care for the frogs was more important to her than having MORE frogs even though she wants more.  SO due to the fact she cares more for the proper husbandry rather than her own wants. I think that is deserving spot of the week =)

----------


## N3XU5

I nominate bombina bob

----------


## Jen

> I nominate bombina bob


He just had a week - you can read it here http://www.frogforum.net/member-week...mbina-bob.html

----------


## Lynn

I would like to nominate 

'MantellaGuy"

View Profile: MantellaGuy - Frog Forum

AND

"Geo"
http://www.frogforum.net/members/geo.html

----------


## Paul

We should bring MOTW back. Any one else think this would be a great thing to revive for the forum?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

I'd love to bring it back. We'll see what we can do. I know Jenste gets really busy this time of the year.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I can't be the only one who wants to bring this back! To (At least try) to revive MOTW, I nominate Jasonm96, as he is very knowledgeable and is a good friend  :Smile:

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

This and picture of the month would be great to have back. Thanks dude, I appreciate it!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

No problem man, I hope some mods are still around to make this possible!  :Smile:

----------

